# Broken backflow preventer



## pnelson00 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a broken backflow preventer and I just want to make sure I've done what's needed to prevent backflow until I have it repaired or replaced. I closed the valve to the water line that runs from my basement to the backflow preventer and I closed both of the valves on the backflow preventer itself, which I understand shuts the water off to my sprinkler system. Am I missing anything?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just the basement one is fine.


----------

